# SA - Tom's KI holiday snaps



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Tom and Jane, originally from Adelaide but now living in NZ, regularly visit family and friends in Adelaide during the Tour Down Under. This year, Tom, a very keen fisherman, also wanted to spend a week on Kangaroo Island. They had lived there for 2 years back in the late 80s and Tom was keen to return for some fishing. Back in NZ Tom targets snapper and marlin from his 18ft tinny (although its 2 yrs since he bagged a marlin) - but was prepared to give Kayak fishing a go. Drewboy had kindly lent me his yellow Revo for Tom to use and with a house rented in Island Beach, we were set.








First afternoon, the request was for squid and KG whiting - calamari is not easily caught in NZ and there are no KGW. The squidding was not easy but we soon bagged 6 including an unusual (for SA) arrow squid which grabbed my Qantas coloured Berkley Frenzy HB.







Whiting were also hard to come by and we only got a couple before the wind picked up and we headed for home, me still trolling the Qantas frenzy - 15 mins later, bang and zzzzzzzzzzz - the Qantas took off and with tell tale head shakes I knew I had a nice snapper - not huge but a nice 56cms - my first HB snapper.







So it was calamari, whiting and snapper for tea that night.

Next day, trying for whiting I got a double header tommy and slimy mackerel. Some fresh slimy mackerel was dispatched on a circle hook while I continue drifting for whiting. A little while later, a good strong bite and run and after a short fight I could see a nice snapper beneath me - I was probably too anxious to get it to the net and just below the surface the hook pulled free. Damn ! I rebaited and short time later was on again - this time no mistake and a snapper was in the net. Tom was wide eyed at the action but still snapper less. I gave him one of my circle hook rigs and fresh mackerel to replace his NZ style snapper rig. 















I circled back with the net and provided a neat assist for Tom's first Aussie kayak Snapper, a nice 57cms. What a happy boy !








I caught another couple of snapper, the best at 58cm before we decided it was time to head for home, trolling as we went.








I put on a soft plastic on a 3/0 jig head while Tom started trolling the Qantas frenzy HB. I cast the SP out and let it sink - it was sitting on the bottom as I adjusted my PFD when - Wack zzzzzzzzz &#8230;.and then nothing. I retrieved my line to discover a snapped jig head - the snapper must have bitten down on the point closing the gape and snapping the hook. The jig head was replaced with a 5/0 and 4" Nuc chook and off we went again, me in the lead. A few minutes later - a cry from Tom "Andy come back, I need help&#8230;&#8230;" - the frenzy had been hit and Tom was on and he needed another net assist. I turned around to head back to help and then bang - The nuc chook was hit and I was on too ! At 52 cms, my fish was smaller than Tom's and I was able to net it and put the lip grippers on it before Tom had his at the surface ready for another net assist. My first SP kayak snapper and Tom's first HB snapper. Tom's went a nice 63cms.








Windy days and a trip to Boxing Bay prevented us heading out to the snapper spot until Monday arvo when we enjoyed another great session - bagging out on the 38cm - 60cm snapper and Tom getting one over 60cm, the biggest so far at 66cms. This one pulled really hard at first and Tom called it for a ray although he was unsure - he had to detach from his anchor and chase it as it headed out into the bay's weed beds - he was a pretty happy chap to gaff this one - we had learnt from our other evening and this time, thankfully, Tom had my gaff so no net assists from me were required.







And to prove my SP snapper was no fluke, I also caught on one a squiggie drop bear slick rig. 








This was a fantastic evening - with us bagging out on the ruggers.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

The last evening, we headed out again. Tom was in a groove and bagged out with 5 snapper between 38cm and 60cm plus a couple of port Jackson sharks and the obligatory fiddler ! My single snapper on the last night was my best of the trip at 63cms caught on a 4" Nuc Chook on a 5/0 1/4 oz jig head and 6lb braid. Bit of a tussle to get this one in and I was quite chuffed to get it to the net.
















Overall for the week we managed 25 snapper between us. 
Although the fish weren't large, they were great fun in the shallow water and on the light gear we were using. Many thanks to Drew for his generosity in loaning his kayak. Although Tom will continue to chase NZ marlin from his tinny, I think he has been converted to chasing snapper from a kayak - and perhaps it will be a NZ bought yellow Revo !

Tom did get some whiting - but only 8. My best was from Boxing Bay at 38cms.








Other notable captures included a 40cm leather jacket and plenty of other large pesky and undesirable rockfish plus







trouble making trevally - this one managed to run rings around 3 rigs and an anchor rope.







We also caught snook, 3 nice flathead and plenty of mackerel including one 40cm beauty which provided plenty of bait for conversion into snapper.
Our last day on the island was spent relaxing at the beautiful Chapman river on Antechamber Bay, kayaking the river and catching small bream.








Kangaroo Island is indeed a wonderful holiday spot.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

What a cracker of a report!
That's what I call fishing , not a ST to be seen. 
Awesome! Im very envious, Bravo!


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Top effort there Andrew. You could hardly wish for anything better.
Your mate Tom, must be one happy chappy.

Paul


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice roll on end of February and I will be on KI for a week.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Great report from a beautiful place, and great fishing to boot! cheers, Dave.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

I am not jealous! :mrgreen: 
That is fantastic Andy. That expedition is going to take a lot of beating.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha -


> not a ST to be seen.


What a productive excursion. Bet he was more than made up


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Great report - well done!


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Fantastic result but I am being shown up on my own patch!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Baggs71 said:


> That's what I call fishing , not a ST to be seen.


 Did I mention the ST I caught in the shallows towards Strawbridge point on the second morning ?  He did go back pretty quickly !


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats fantastic.I only catch tiddlers when I try out there.I must try harder.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Reckon Tom would have been a happy bloke on his departure, and great results Andrew.


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice one Andy & Tom! What a great trip. Hope you have brought the mojo back with you and hope to see you out on the water some time soon.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Now that's a report... 
You now need some office wallpaper courtesy of day two's catch...








Happy the Revo did it's job Andy.


----------



## simond (Feb 15, 2008)

Well done Andy  
Great report. Must get the family back to KI myself & take the Hobie along :lol:

Simon


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

Heya Andrew nice trip report. Thanks for this, think you have just confirmed my idea to go to KI over the Easter break and complete my SA adventure I started in January. Just need to find accomodation thats near good fishing.

Like the pic with all the snapper on the yak. Which area did you stay?

cheers


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice catch Andy you are getting rite amongest the snaps. ;-) 
Are you advertising for quantas with that lure you will get frequent flier points doing that :lol: .
I'm just jelous.

Cheers
Kym.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

wow - great report 
you must still be smiling


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

flea said:


> Are you advertising for quantas with that lure you will get frequent flier points doing that


True to form, one of the trebles malfunctioned on landing (the first snapper) and it had to go into maintenance before its next flight. :lol:


----------



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

Snapper on lures off a kayak - now that's fishing!

Nice report Andrew - we're green with envy


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

WOW! I'm going with you next time!


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice report, some nice snapps there.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

YOu should be stoked with that, sucessfully getting someone else onto fish and getting a good few yourself at the same time.


----------

